

Dead Duck Day (June 5th) - aaron695
https://moeliker.wordpress.com/dead-duck-day-een-korte-geschiedenis/

======
aaron695
TED talk -
[http://www.ted.com/talks/kees_moeliker_how_a_dead_duck_chang...](http://www.ted.com/talks/kees_moeliker_how_a_dead_duck_changed_my_life?language=en)

